# Favorite Drummer?



## PyramidSmasher

I gotta say I like Jon Karel alot.

Also Dan Foord, Brandon Morgan, Mike Justain, Chris Prophet, and Marco Minnemann.


----------



## JamesM

Max Roach or Inferno.


----------



## setsuna7

Chris Adler,Portnoy,Lombardo,Alex Lopez,Paul Bostaph..


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I've always been a huge fan of Giuseppe Orlando of Novembre, stunning player in my opinion.

Also, anyone who drummed for Frank Zappa, my favorite of which probably being Terry Bozzio because not only was he an amazing drummer but also inspired/sang a lot of amazing songs.


----------



## Sixth_Sniper

PyramidSmasher said:


> I gotta say I like Jon Karel alot.
> 
> Also Dan Foord, Brandon Morgan, Mike Justain, Chris Prophet, and Marco Minnemann.


 
Dude, misery signals, hell yeah. Plus, I love your avatar. Clayton, the drummer for Fear Before is a bad ass as well.

Some faves: Abe Cunningham, Jojo Mayer, Gene Hoglan (fucking monster), Andrew Forsman, Steve Smith, Zach Hill, and classics like Max Roach and Milford Dolliole.


----------



## Kerosian

Tomas Haake, Morgan Agren, Hannes Grossmann, John Longstreth, and Derek Roddy.
Hard to choose a favorite among so many.


----------



## ArkaneDemon




----------



## yingmin

Stunned at the lack of Neil Peart love.

Also a fan of Martin Lopez, Hellhammer (Winds and Arcturus moreso than Mayhem or his other hundreds of projects), Jason McGerr, Henry Ranta, Stewart Copeland, Danny Carey.


----------



## JamesM

^+1 on the Martin Lopez. I love his style so much.


----------



## yingmin

I just threw on Sabbath Bloody Sabbath. Fuck yes, Bill Ward. Fuck yes.


----------



## MJS

Danny Carey, Thomas Lang & Josh Freese.


----------



## AySay

Virgil Donati.


----------



## failshredder

Vitek. :/


----------



## bandinaboy

orbinator is my drummer of choice. His unique setup actually gives me a reason to watch a drummer. Also the drummer of my band and him are both under TRX cymbals.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Blake Richardson


----------



## Diggy

In order... Haake, Peart, Carey, Lombardo, Moon


----------



## simulclass83

Pat Skeffington and Minneman.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

DJ Ravi Drums


----------



## Xiphos68

Brandon Lopez (Becoming the Archetype, Broken Flesh)
Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater) 
Mike Mangini (Steve Vai) 
Michael Cook (A Hill To Die Upon) 
Travis Shore (Over Legend, Halfwake) 

Mike. P is my favorite though, he inspired so much through music and how he treats fans and such, also a huge fan of Mike. M 

Mangini actually taught my friend (listed Travis) and he was pretty much the teachers pet. 
Check him out if you get the chance.


----------



## Sicarius

Josh Freese, Keith Moon, Joe Letz, Adrian Erlandsson


----------



## TRENCHLORD

George Kollias


----------



## Blasphemer

Morgan Argen, probably. That's a tough question, though. 
Honorable mentions are definitely:

Danny Carey
Brann Dailor
Thomas Pridgen


----------



## JamesM

Hate all you want, Matt Greiner is a nasty and thoughtful drummer.


----------



## yingmin

The Armada said:


> Hate all you want, Matt Greiner is a nasty and thoughtful drummer.



He's definitely not bad, but I HATEHATEHATE the way he plays hat/cymbal and snare at the same time on thrash beats. It sounds lazy, it can throw off the beat, and it makes him look like a retard.


----------



## JamesM

I disagree on two counts, the second point you made being true--it can. 

But that's what opinions are all about I guess.


----------



## rogrotten

favorite drummmers (in no order):
-gavin harrison
-chris coleman
-tomas haake
- morgan agren
-aaron spears
-matt halpern
-vitek ( RIP )
-george kollias
- flo mounier


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Xiphos68 said:


> Michael Cook (A Hill To Die Upon)



+1 Rep to anyone who mentions that band, super good, its a shame they dont get noticed.



The Armada said:


> Hate all you want, Matt Greiner is a nasty and thoughtful drummer.





yingmin said:


> He's definitely not bad, but I HATEHATEHATE the way he plays hat/cymbal and snare at the same time on thrash beats. It sounds lazy, it can throw off the beat, and it makes him look like a retard.



matt greiner is obnoxiously overrated.
ive watched plenty of his vids, and nothing outstanding, its just plain old drumming

some of my all time favs:
Jojo Mayer
Thomas Lang
Derek Roddy
Dave Haley
KJ Sawka

I got plenty others though


----------



## Blake1970

Brann Dailor
Shannon Lucas


----------



## OlisDead

Diffucult to say, there are soooo many good drummers. But if I had to choose I'd say :

Blake Richardson
Pat Skeffington
Navene Koperweis


----------



## guitarister7321

Hannes Grossmann
Pete Sandoval
Neil Peart
George Kollias
Gene Hoglan
Sean Reinert
Des Kensel
Gar Samuelson


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

IMO the old drummer from SoP is very underrated.


----------



## sk3ks1s

Jimmy Chamberlin
Gene Hoglanhttp://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cuca_Teixeira&action=edit&redlink=1
Cuca Tiexeira
Matt Halpern (I know he's new on the scene, but my fuck are his grooves tight)


----------



## rawrkunjrawr

Chris Adler (Lamb of God)
Joey Jordison (Slipknot)
Travis Smith (ex-Trivium)
Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
Brandon Saller (Atreyu)
Pickles (Dethklok)


----------



## Trail of Dead

Tim Alexander
Brain
Pinchface
Brann Dailor


----------



## Konfyouzd

Tomas Haake and Nick Barker... 

EDIT: Oh yea... And Van Williams... 

POST EDIT: How the fuck did I forget Vitek?


----------



## Konfyouzd

ShadowFactoryX said:


> KJ Sawka


 
That's not my last name...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Joey Jordison (Slipknot)
> Travis Smith (ex-Trivium)
> Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
> Brandon Saller (Atreyu)
> Pickles (Dethklok)




......really???



sk3ks1s said:


> Jimmy Chamberlin



saw him with his new band skysaw tuesday at hardrock in pittsburgh. defintely some cool pop/post-rock kinda stuff



Konfyouzd said:


> That's not my last name...


eassyyyy, go look him up dude, 1 man live dnb. its great!!!


----------



## metalman_ltd

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Chris Adler (Lamb of God)
> Joey Jordison (Slipknot)
> Travis Smith (ex-Trivium)
> Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
> Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
> Brandon Saller (Atreyu)
> Pickles (Dethklok)



Thank god I was going to say nobody has mentioned joey jordison and Chris adler.


----------



## stevo1

Tim Yeung
Shannon Lucas
Kevin Lane
Gene hoglan
My drummer


----------



## Murmel

I'm a huge fan of Shinya from Dir En Grey. That man never has one limb that isn't moving it seems


----------



## ry_z

Murmel said:


> I'm a huge fan of Shinya from Dir En Grey.







BJ McMurtrie:




Tatsuya Yoshida:


----------



## revclay

Gavin Harrison
Jimmy Chaberlain
Abe Cunningham
Mark Heron (Oceansize)
Daniel Liljekvist (Katatonia - 1999-present)
Ben Koller (Converge)
Zach Hill
Martin Lopez
Danny Carey


----------



## Guitarman700

Shinya
Mike Portnoy
Neal Peart
Thomas Haake
Matt Halpern
Frank Zappa
And Mike Mangini has quickly moved up on my list lately.


----------



## Scruffy1012

Me.







NahJKZ 
Jon Rice
Dirk Vernbeuren
Sam applebaum


----------



## mountainjam

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Blake Richardson



+1


----------



## SenorDingDong

In no order, and all based on style, I don't like any musicians for being fast:


Rob Stankiewicz
Johan Langell 
Mark Zonder
Richard Christy
Mike Portnoy
Mike Mangini (yes, back from the Annihilator and Extreme days)
Scott Rockenfield
Nicholas Barker 
Chris Adler
Steve Flynn
Steve Zimmerman
Nicko McBrain
Dave Chavarri
Jason Rullo


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I gotta add Moe Carlson what was I on? And Jason Rullo


----------



## Ralyks

Marco Minnemann
Mark Zonder

And pretty much anyone who played for Zappa, namely:
Terry Bozzio
Chad Wackerman
Vinnie Colaiuta
Chester Thompson


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

current favorite:
Hannes Grossman (Necrophagist, Obscura)

Others I think pwn:
Mike Portony (ex-Dream Theater) 
Bret Batdorf (The Faceless)
Vitek (Decapitated) 
Nick Barker (Dimmu Borgir esp. on "Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia")
Sean Reinert (Death, Cynic)
Flo (Cryptopsy)
Darren Cesca (Arsis - "We Are The Nightmare")
Dave Haley (Psycroptic)
Richard Christy (Death)
That guy from Beyond Creation is really awesome, too


----------



## sytraxiplague

No one's mentioned a couple of these:

Gary Husband
Chad Wackerman
Sean Reinert
Neil Peart
Gene Hoglan
Bill Ward

Nevermind, I see Chad up there^


----------



## Homebrew1709

Shocked to not have seen Dennis Chambers mentioned...


----------



## Andromalia

Only 1 Nicko Mc Brain on this page, muste correct that.


----------



## Grolli

I see I'm not that different than most of you, as I do enjoy listening to all the Zappa drummers, Mike Portnoy, Danny Carey, Ian Paice, Kai Hahto, Morgan Ågren, Tomas Haake, Dirk Verbeuren..

One that stands out for me these days though, and have to be considered a personal favourite is Björn Fryklund from Freak Kitchen! Lovely band, lovely drummer!


----------



## paulogrind

Not in any specific order: Eric Moore, Sean Reinert, Abe Cunningham, Kai Hahto, Neil Peart.


----------



## guitareben

Virgil Donati 
Not only is he stupidly good at drums, but he makes amazing music  (Big planet x fan here!)



And:
Marco Minneman
The Zappa drummers
Thomas Lang


----------



## engage757

Danny Carel and Abe Cunningham!


----------



## Alimination

Bobby Jarzombek


----------



## Trail of Dead

I'm surprised that so far I'm the only one to mention Tim Alexander (Primus). I have his live in Chicago (drumming only) DVD and Tim is AMAZING!


----------



## BreakingTheFourthWall

SEAN REINART. Best drummer of all time in my opinion. Just a god.


----------



## Skexis

I vote for Animal from The Muppets


----------



## clems6belio

Thomas Haake, and Thomas Haake.
Dennis Chambers too, but Thomas Haake.


----------



## chronocide

Mick Harris. Blast beats, d-beat and no buggering about.


----------



## Saber_777

Flo Mounier - Cryptopsy my fav easy. 



His blast and snare hits dont wave around, perfect line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhj3Vx4vudk


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

flo is who got me drumming
but he's went downhill in his musical endeavors, and i dont respect him as i used to.

dennis chambers? hate his solos, total rubbage


----------



## mtlfrm

Matt Goom who has recently joined the Quireboys. He is really really good. The band doesn't seem to push him to much but I have seen him play and he's great!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Gavin Harrison.
Flo Mounier.
Vitek.
Ray Luzier.
Virgil Donati.


----------



## Epyon6

Derek Roddy and George Kollias hands down!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Mike Portnoy, Martin Axenrot, Martin Lopez, Marco Minnemann, Mike Mangini, Gene Hoglan, Nicko McBrain, and many others... 

But i guess those guys would be my favorites. While they might not be the best of the best technical super awesome blah blah, they each have a personal style, which i like very much. 

You can always hit and bang the drums, make noise, but it takes skill to do that in a musical and creative way. And many young drummers today don't focus on that too much.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Hannes Grossmann, Mike Portnoy, Mike Mangini, Flo Mounier, Tim Yeung, Kai Hahto, Vitek (RIP), George Kollias, Derek Roddy, Martin Axenrot, Marco Minneman, Marco Pitruzzella, Navene Koperweiss, and Lyle Cooper.


----------



## matt012ib

Ray Luizer, Joey Jordison, John Bonham (no order)


----------



## Gamma362

*Van Williams*: love his style of playing, and it really sticks out from other drummers, at least to me. 

*Daniel Erlandsson*: again love his playing style, it fits Arch Enemy perfectly imo


----------



## Alexjorgenson667

Proscriptor from Absu, Marco Minneman, Pete Sandoval, Frost from Satyricon, Hellhammer, Trym from Emperor/Zyklon, Francesco Paoli, Gene Hoglan, Sean Reinert, Christian Vander, George Kollias, John Longstreth, Cozy Powell, Martin Lopez, and Igor Cavalera. 

A lot of these dudes haven't been mentioned and all are are insane players.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

sytraxiplague said:


> No one's mentioned a couple of these:
> 
> Gary Husband



My brother loves Gary's drumming, but then he is really into Level 42 and jazz fusion in general, he would have mentioned him for sure if he posted here.

My favourites...

(older) Brann Dailor - guy knew how to drum a storm but keep a really tight groove. Sounds tight while also sounding loose, very original.

Neil Peart - need I say more?


----------



## unclejemima218

I'll have to go with George Kollias of Nile. He seems so fluid and smooth.


----------



## danieluber1337

Martin Axenrot (Opeth, Amon Amarth) - Jazz, death, prog -- this guy is a drummer buffet line
Zbigniew Promi&#324;ski (Behemoth) - Perfectly metered auditory assault
Tomas Haake (Meshuggah) - Polyrhythms? He can do five at a time.


----------



## yingmin

danieluber1337 said:


> Martin Axenrot (Opeth, Amon Amarth) - Jazz, death, prog -- this guy is a drummer buffet line



You've got your Martins crossed. Lopez played for Amon Amarth, not Axenrot.


----------



## danieluber1337

yingmin said:


> You've got your Martins crossed. Lopez played for Amon Amarth, not Axenrot.



Then add the other to the list! Both are good!


----------



## Dayn

Superior Drummer 2.0 is a pretty cool drummer. They can even sound like a drum machine!

Or was that Haake?


----------



## ghostred7

In no order: Dave Lombardo (Slayer), Scott Rockenfield (Queensryche), Chad Smith (RHCP), Nicko McBrain (Iron Maiden)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

I have multiple, but this is a Gavin influence on my playing so I'll just post this here:



Also, Mike Portnoy, Matt Halpern, Nicko McBrain, Jamie Postones. Not in a particular order.


----------



## Daggorath

Minneman, Haake, Harrison, are probably my 3 faves.


----------



## Solodini

Martin Lopez, Brann Dailor, Danny Carey, Gavin Harrison.


----------



## Steve08

Tomas Haake, Sean Reinert, Benny Greb, Derek Roddy, Virgil Donati, Mike Heller, Gene Hoglan, Jon Karel, Bobby Jarzombek, Gil Sharone, Chris Pennie, Matt Halpern, Longineu Parsons, Abe Cunningham, John Bonham, Travis Orbin, Gavin Harrison, John Dolmayan, Zach Hill, Steve Smith, Jojo Mayer, Mark Guiliana, Jamie Saint Merat sounds about right...

edit: Definitely Mike Smith and Flo Mounier also.


----------



## Xanaga

Blake Richardson probably.


----------



## bennerman

Bill Ward and Keith Moon


----------



## Goatfork

Either Haake or Adler.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Joey Jordison, Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan, Alex Van Halen, Dave Lombardo, and Neil Peart


----------



## Augury

Joey Jordison. Nope just trolling xD

Lyle Cooper (The Faceless), Inferno (Behemoth), Hannes Grossmann (Obscura), Tomas Haake (Meshuggah)


----------



## Apothic

Danny Carey, Blake Richardson, Mike Portnoy, Tony Royster Jr


----------



## MTech

The Hog!


----------



## ArrowHead

Sean Reinert. Still amazed how long it took me to understand this guy was as amazing as he is.











Restraint, or lack of it. The ability to choose which to use and when. His amazing chops, and the way he is able to pull out all the stops, yet halfway through pull out everything non-essential and let the music breathe and shine. His playing is absolutely nothing like anyone out there, which puts him right at the top of my list.

I love his use of symmetry, hats, and ride in his kit as well.


----------



## Augury

Sam Applebaum
Romain Goulon
Lyle Cooper
Hannes Grossmann
Inferno

edit
Crap, how could I forget Vitek?


----------



## degge

Blake Richardson, Mike Portnoy, Marco Minnemann, Matt Halpern, Bobby Jarzombek


----------



## Dwellingers

metalman_ltd said:


> Thank god I was going to say nobody has mentioned joey jordison and Chris adler.



Its not "your opinion on who is the most proficient drummer", but "favorite drummer". JJs got a real well defined style.


----------



## fps

Jean-Paul Gaster, Martin Lopez, Danny Carey, Sean Kinney, Vitek, Flo Mounier, Brann Dailor, Mike Portnoy (got lazy though)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

My favourite 5 drummers are (in no particular order) ...

Neil Peart (Rush) 



Pete Sandoval (Morbid Angel/Terrorizer)

Terrorizer - Dead Shall Rise - YouTube

Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater)



Ventor (Kreator)



Petter Karlson (ex Therion)


----------



## C2Aye

Chad Smith because he hits those drums so damn hard yet so damn groovy.


----------



## pattonfreak1

Vinnie Coliuta
Anton Fig
Greg Bisonette
And...





Steve muthafuckin' Gadd


----------



## Ironbird

In no order of preference:

Richard Christy
Gene Hoglan
Dave Lombardo
Van Williams
Derek Roddy
Tony Laureano
Max Kolesne

Man, someone should invent a Fantasy Metal game, just like Fantasy Football. I'd pick Williams, Roddy and Kolesne!


----------



## mikecallaway

Gabe Serbian


----------



## Empryrean

His name is friggin Samus, fuck yeah


----------



## endo

Sweet, I can be the first to say:

Matt McDonough of Mudvayne. I'm only sad there is no video of him improvising or doing solos. He is an awesome, technical and accurate percussive engineer.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Mike Portnoy (though I'm starting to get a vibe of douchebaggary from him)
Gavin Harrison
Chad Smith (love his Meatbats albums)
Billy Cobham (such power and a sweet groove)


----------



## MaxSwagger

Darren Cesca.


----------



## ArrowHead

MaxSwagger said:


> Darren Cesca.




Man, he would love to hear you say that.


----------



## AdAstra2025

Top 10 Favorite Drummers

10. Jose Pasillas (Incubus)
9. Morgan Rose (Sevendust)
8. Abe Cunningham (Deftones)
7. Jeff Porcaro (Toto)
6. Chad Sexton (311)
5. Chad Szeliga (Breaking Benjamin)
4. Martin Axenrot (Opeth)
3. Alex Rodriguez (Saosin)
2. Sean Kinney (Alice in Chains)
1. Carter Beauford (Dave Matthews Band)


----------



## Isan




----------



## s_k_mullins

Dave Grohl
Neil Peart (Rush)
Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
Danny Carey (Tool)
Sean Kinney (Alice in Chains)
Morgan Rose (Sevendust)
Abe Cunningham (Deftones)
Charlie Benante (Anthrax)


----------



## BrianUV777BK

I hate to sound cliche, but.....Bonham.


----------



## Mordacain

BrianUV777BK said:


> I hate to sound cliche, but.....Bonham.



Nothing wrong with Bonham. Still one of the best drummers ever. My buddy (who is a drummer) really only has two idols: John Bonham and Danny Carey.

My personal favorites are:


John Bonham
Danny Carey
Gavin Harrison
Mike Mangini


----------



## ArrowHead

ArrowHead said:


> Man, he would love to hear you say that.




Just realized this sounded insulting, and wasn't meant to. Darren works incredibly hard at what he does, and often times gets little recognition for it in return. 

He's easily the best drummer I've ever worked with, and I feel he would absolutely love to get an email telling him that he's your favorite drummer. He loves to hear that people enjoy what he does.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nTl_oLXCa4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ozkvIAIl_I&feature=related


A lot of people don't realize that he not only drums, but writes a great deal of material as well. Much of our albums music was written by Darren, guitar bass AND drums. And he does BG vocals to boot. 

Another interesting tidbit - he writes his drum parts out on staff first, THEN learns how to play them. He says it forces him to write parts that push his ability as a player.


----------



## the fuhrer

George Kollias
Chris Adler
Danny Carey


----------



## BMU

The guy on Gojiria - Way of All Flesh, and the guy on Carcass - Heartwork. Both play very fitting for intense metal, but both groove in a way I find fresh and non-typical (even 15 or so years later in the case of Heartwork.)


----------



## Pooluke41

Tomas Haake or Gene Hoglan..


----------



## drunkwallychef

Terry bozzio!!


----------



## unclejemima218

George Kollias! not only for his speed, but he can groove like a mofo too


----------



## Joeshmo140

This guy!


----------



## daemon barbeque

Hoglan is a king. His drumming in Individual thought patterns just grabs me.
Ted Krikpatrick would be #2 I don't like the christian metal thing, but his drumming and so ngwriting is amazing, especially on "microscopic view on a telescopic realm"
Jarzombek is another monster.
Thomas Lang is just annoyingly creative. I think many of the godlike drummers still can't reach his level of comprehention of the instrument


----------



## thedestroyerofall

Mike castro, A old friend of mine.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

Tomas Haake, but of course.
I also really enjoy John Merriman of Cephalic Carnage and Tera Melos' old drummer who went by the name Dolphin Starbeam, haha.
Zach Hill of Hella/Bygones/solo project fame is one of the most intriguing, brave musicians i've seen as well. Tons of respect for all of those guys.


----------



## orakle

my vote goes to George Kollias from Nile
and Francesco Paoli from Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## awesomeaustin

Gene Hoglan and Nick Barker are pretty much the shit


----------



## lavonc

I'de have to say NEIL PEART (Rush) and Nicko MCBRIAN (Iron Maiden)


----------



## HaloHat

1. Mitch Mitchell

Billy Cobham
Neal Pert
Phil Dubois-Coyne
Justine "Juice" Ethier
too many other to list.

Any drummer that has less that 4 total cymbals in their entire kit! Too many cymbals can really wreck a song for me...


----------



## Atomshipped

Danny Carey for sure.


----------



## spattergrind

In no order:

Shannon Lucas

Navine Koperweis

Matt Halpern

Blake Richardson
Amazing!

Matt Greiner

Lyle Cooper

Cameron Losch

Inferno


Gahh too many to list!


----------



## CrownofWorms

Probably Gene Hoglan and Derek Roddy in terms of precision and dynamic composition


----------



## Louis Cypher

I would def go with following: (In no particular order)
- Gene Hoglan
- Terry Bozzio
- Mike Smith (Suffocation - Surprised he only been mentioned once)
- Tommy Lee 
- John Bonham
- Mitch Mitchell (agian surprised by the lack of love) 
- Dave Lombardo
- Bill Ward
- Scott Travis (Racer X Judas Priest)


----------



## 0 Xero 0

I watched a ton of drum videos this weekend some of the amazing drummers I saw changed how I think about drumming. Here's my list:
-Matt Halpern
-Navene Koperweis
-Stef Brooks (Textures)
-Lyle Cooper (Faceless)
-Chris Pennie (ex-Dillinger)
-Martin Axenrot (Opeth)
-Boris Le Gal (Chimpspanner)
-Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
-Mike Portnoy
-Travis Orbin

Here are the two gems I discovered this weekend thanks to the T.R.A.M. thread and an remembering about a video from NAMM last year (respectively). These guys can really play. They groove hard but are more subtle than a typical metal drummer. They proove that you don't need blindingly fast double bass and blast beats to be awesome.

Eric Moore


and Chris Coleman


----------



## -42-

Straying away from our resident obsession with virtuosity a bit, the Dale Crover + Coady Willis combo has produced some of the tastiest drum parts I've ever heard.



Though they can both hold their own on their own.





Also Gene Krupa is just a boss.


----------



## spattergrind

I was going to post him if no one else did (0 xero 0). Crazy tight drummer!


----------



## ghostred7

Dave Lombardo
Nicko McBrain
Mikkey Dee (King Diamond)


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Haake, adler, jordison, grohl, moon, the rev, and Kody Rogers from Thirst For Clarity. and Matt, our drummer. hes beast.
EDIT: Bonham, and dee from King Diamond


----------



## 0 Xero 0

spattergrind said:


> I was going to post him if no one else did (0 xero 0). Crazy tight drummer!



I think he's relatively unknown unless you're follow Suicidal Tendencies and T.R.A.M. I just found out about him this weekend and he's already one of my favorites. I think it would behoove a lot of aspiring djents (lol) to listen to someone who's more straight forward with grooves. Yet he still has so much feel and technicality. Check him out if you haven't! He's mind bottling!


----------



## Louis Cypher

Straying right away from metal for a bit 

Clyde Stubblefield & John "Jabo" Starks. 
I love James Brown. Genius. And Clyde was James' drummer on the Sex Machine album and things like Cold Sweat. He is also THE ACTUAL Funky Drummer. His beats been sampled more than any other in music history. Starks was the original JB drummer along with Bootsy & Catfish Collins. he on Soul Power, Super Bad.... 

0:00 & 1:42... awesome


1:20 & 1:46.... Listen to that groove for days....


Edit: Two drummers is the way forward!


----------



## pulverizer

*Morgan Agren*


----------



## Ethn Hayabusa

Jojo Mayer, Benny Greb, Vinnie Colaiuta, Bernard Purdie, Steve Gadd, Billy Cobham, Clyde Stubblefield, Stanton Moore...


----------



## inhuman666

George Kollias
Pete Sandoval
Derek Roddy
Inferno
and the fucking boss Mike Smith


----------



## HOKENSTYFE

-Randy Castillo
-Lars Ulrich
-Tommy Lee
-Tomas Haake


----------



## Viginez

gene hoglan + flo for his insane speed


----------



## AugmentedFourth




----------



## Bigsby

in no particular order

- Stef Broks
- Tomas Haake
- Vinnie Paul
- Gavin Harrison
- John Stanier
- Mario Duplantier


----------



## Augury

Haake / Meshuggah
Cooper / The Faceless
Kollias / Nile
Inferno / Behemoth
Pelletier / Despised Icon (he's a monster too!)
Axenrot / Opeth
Lucas / The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Fiction

Justin Faulkner ; Dudes a wizard.



Edit: 1000th Post, and a great one!


----------



## siddha

Dan Foord (SikTh)
Tomas Haake (Meshuggah)
Sean Reinert (Cynic)
Stef Broks (Textures)
Martin Lopez (Opeth)
Mike Malyan (Monuments)
Bill Bruford (Yes / King Crimson)

And a ton of others.


----------



## Chiba666

Abe Cunnigham - Deftones
Gene the Machine - FF/Testament
Inferno - Behemoth
Horgh - immortal/Hypocrisy
Raymond Herrera - ex FF
Nicko - Maiden


----------



## siddha

I feel like Inferno (Behemoth) is really underrated. His style is so relentless.

He's one of those drummers who I love in his band, but I'd probably hate him playing for anyone else.


----------



## Zeetwig

Nick Barker - Dimmu Borgir
Hellhammer - Dimmu Borgir
Dirk Verbeuren - Soilwork
Francesco Paoli - Fleshgod Apocalypse
Henry Ranta - Soilwork
Martin Lopez - Opeth
Alex Rudinger - Threat Signal
Cameron Losch - Born of Osiris
Kevin Choiral - Sybreed
A shitload of other good drummers


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I gotta throw up some love for Moe Carlson. Dude holds it down live


----------



## CTID

Blake Richardson. I just love him and BTBAM. One of my personal friends has gotten one-on-one lessons with him and has gotten into a show with them, Animals As Leaders, and TesseracT as a personal guest of Blake.

I'm not really a huge fan of one-genre band drummers like Flo and others like that. Sure, they're incredibly good, but they're kind of boring in the sense that they only do the same thing all the time.


----------



## kerska

Branden Morgan from Misery Signals. 

Dude is solid and has a lot of character in his drumming.


----------



## slowro

Mike Portnoy - I actually got ax7 - nightmare just to hear him
Danny Carey - an actual legend
Chris Adler - adds another dimension to every song
Vinnie Paul - power!
Paul Bostaph - His drumming on Disciple is enough to make him one of my favourites


----------



## Blake1970

This guy is my new favorite.


----------



## guitareben

Donati is god


----------



## ittoa666

Brann Dailor


----------



## rawrkunjrawr

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Chris Adler (Lamb of God)
> Joey Jordison (Slipknot)
> Travis Smith (ex-Trivium)
> Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
> Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
> Brandon Saller (Atreyu)
> Pickles (Dethklok)



Let me change this up to how it should be now,

Chris Adler (Lamb of God)
Vinnie Paul (Pantera)
Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
Gene Holgan
That's who I meant when I said Pickles, didn't know his name back then. I recently got to hear his other stuff, loved it! 
Jaska Raatikainen (Children of Bodom)


----------



## brutalslam

Brad Fincher (Ex-Devourment)
Eric Park (Devourment)
Derek Roddy (Alot of bands)
George Kollias (Nile)
Jon Engman (Ex-Brodequin)
John Longstreth (Origin)

And any other brutal blasters!

And here's a song featuring Brad Fincher


----------



## gunch

The dude from Ulcerate.

Jamie Saint Merat


----------



## mishabasi

Well i'm no drummer but here are some of my favorites:

Chad Wackerman (Allan Holdsworth, Frank Zappa)

Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater)

Danny Carey (Tool)

Gavin Harrison (Porcupine Tree)

Matt Halpern (Periphery)


----------



## Quinny

Oodles of technically brilliant guys out there, but my current faves are Carey and Dailor. Also a big fan of Tim Alexander.....and, just to make sure I get a bitch-slapping, I think John Otto does the simple stuff with unusally good groove and a long time from now I think folk'll be saying Travis Barker was something special indeed within his generation.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Hannes Grossman

that is all


----------



## Aftermath1

Francesco Paoli - Fleshgod Apocalyspe
Simone Piras - Hour of Penance


----------



## Cameron Himself

Stu Copeland


----------



## mustache79

George Kollias (Nile)


----------



## bob123

Neil Peart

/thread.


----------



## thedrummerkid

Peter Erkstine


I saw this live too as an 8th grader.


----------



## havocvulture10

Trym
Hellhammer
George Kollias


----------



## Cameron Himself

You know what, I'm going to have to add Gavin Harrison to the list. Unbelievable drummer.


----------



## trickae

Blake1970 said:


> This guy is my new favorite.




this cover is insane:


----------



## djentleman1991

Tomas Haake: I could listen to his grooves and beats all day
Danny Carey: ^ditto
Martin Lopez: tastey licks
Mike Portnoy: More tastey licks
Steve Judd(karnivool):...... awesome beats


----------



## engage757

Danny Carey. Abe Cunningham. Jose Pasillas Jr. Brad Wilk.


----------



## Sebastian

Raymond Herrera
Gene Hoglan
Dave Lombardo
Vinnie Paul
Charlie Benante


----------



## Blake1970

This guy is a monster on drums!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

My personal favorites are Danny Carey, Tomas Haake, Mike Mangini, Mike Portnoy, and Ryan Van Poederooyen.


----------



## AugmentedFourth




----------



## WhiteWalls

Johan Langell (pain of salvation)
Henry Ranta (soilwork)
Shannon Lucas (black dahlia murder)
Danny Carey (tool)
Daniel Liljekvist (katatonia)


----------



## Ashwin

My favorite Drummers are under below =

1 Karan Singh
2 Fernandes Dude
3 Siddharth
4 Danny Carey


----------



## ilyti

Seeing Marco Minnemann live completely changed what I thought about drummers. He plays the most complicated stuff with the greatest of ease, yet acts like he's just a kid messing around on a drumkit having the time of his life.


----------



## GSingleton

Blake richardson and Alex Rudinger


----------



## Br000tality

What about Buddy Rich, Dave Weckl, Bernard Purdie?

But my favorites are Matt Halpern, Danny Carey and Tomas Haake. Haake can play polyrhythms like no one else.


----------



## Mega-Mads

My own drummer, Mads Lauridsen(konkhra, the cleansing, panzerchrist etc...)

Panzerchrist - For The Iron Cross - YouTube

He's playing session on this album


----------



## AgentOrange

Kollias , Roddy , Portnoy and that drummer who was at the wrong gig  ( Steve Moore is his name if i can recall )


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Mike Mangini, mike portnoy, matt hallpern and marco minnemman


----------



## hairychris

More Jamie St Merat love here. Groove, speed, precision, and a monster live.



But yeah, also love Kollias's style, plus Danny Carey, Tomas Haake and most of the usual suspects. Gene Hoglan is very entertaining to watch live as he dicks about but is still a human metronome...

Oh, and I love this video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcC53u9qe78

AAL made the right choice. He kills it live too.


----------



## Eclipse

Matt Hellporn oh I sorry mean Halpern hehe.


----------



## MusicalBee

i know its lame when a new guy pops in and yells names, but i gotta go with ray luzier, matt sorum, vinnie paul (for sure), alex van halen.... those are a few of my faves.


----------



## sivart

Vitek, Chris Adler.


----------



## Volteau

1)Gavin Harrison






2)Mike Portnoy





3)Martin Lopez





4)Danny Carey


----------

